# I took the day off because I am expecting this...



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

:sabrina: :supdude: :clap: :banana:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

D70s or D50? D'oh next time I'll click on the thumbnail first
Now you have me thinking about getting one But it would be a D50.

I was going to tell Mrs. V "your digicam is getting old, take mine which you like and I'll get....."


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I think vexed needs this:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed won't buy one because I have one. He's got a policy about that. :neener:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> vexed won't buy one because I have one. He's got a policy about that. :neener:


 :bareass: You have a D70? But you are right, I should get a Canon.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Ripsnort said:


> :sabrina: :supdude: :clap: :banana:


Unbelievable coincidence. I'm expecing a D70s today too (it's in the UPS truck as I write).
But I had to go into work anyway


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Its here! :banana: Been playing with it for an hour... these are the first two shots out of the box everything on full auto.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Uncle Fester said:


> Unbelievable coincidence. I'm expecing a D70s today too (it's in the UPS truck as I write).
> But I had to go into work anyway


Congrats!  I believe an erection is normal when shooting with this camera...:eeps:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Congrats!  I believe an erection is normal when shooting with this camera...:eeps:


 Note to self: Do not under any circumstances touch Ripsnort's camera. 

PS - When are you coming to Charlotte?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> Note to self: Do not under any circumstances touch Ripsnort's camera.
> 
> PS - When are you coming to Charlotte?


That plan fell through  They're keeping our beta center in Paris. I'll be heading to Paris sometime Nov/Dec/Jan timeframe 

However, my mom just bought a house in NC, somewhere near the Smokey Mountains...so I suppose I'll be out there sometime in the next year or two...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Truth be told, I'd rather go to Paris than Charlotte.  The mountains are beautiful. I'm sure you enjoy it. Let me know when you come down. 

Congrats on the new Nikon. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on the new camera Rip! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks. I blame Alee and I plan to start billing him for this hobby...after all he is the one that pulled me from my 35mm Pentax into the digital world when he shipped me his old Canon S40 some 4 years ago.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

What you need to do is start borrowing his lenses and stuff...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> :sabrina: :supdude: :clap: :banana:


Good choice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Good choice.  :thumbup:


Thanks for the advice/info. You were very correct on the weight, feel of the D70 vs. the Rebel XT.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Question for you all:
I'm starting to get some side business with my Still-photo movie making. One of the movies I'm currently assembling is for 45 parents of the boys on our football team. I want to give out the DVD movie for free, but if they want a pic from the movie, I could charge them for a download of said pic (at a reasonable price) to cover my costs, and to promote more business (the DVD as a promotional tool for future business in this case).

What would be the best method in "water marking" my photos so they can view them, and then buy them?

Any advice?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Question for you all:
> I'm starting to get some side business with my Still-photo movie making. One of the movies I'm currently assembling is for 45 parents of the boys on our football team. I want to give out the DVD movie for free, but if they want a pic from the movie, I could charge them for a download of said pic (at a reasonable price) to cover my costs, and to promote more business (the DVD as a promotional tool for future business in this case).
> 
> What would be the best method in "water marking" my photos so they can view them, and then buy them?
> ...


I think smugmug.com has a whole system for this sort of thing.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice camera, definately the next one im getting is gonna be one of those type of cameras, a pro type, not my little, yet portable, nice on the go camera


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

BMWenthusiast said:


> Very nice camera, definately the next one im getting is gonna be one of those type of cameras, a pro type, not my little, yet portable, nice on the go camera


 This is how I started "digitally" 4 years ago, nice small compact digital on the belt. Somewhere along the line it turned into a hobby, and now I have a compartized camera backpack that weighs 30 lbs. by the time I load up my Pentax 35mm, Canon G6 and D70s with all the lens for each camera! DigPro makes a nice carrying case for the D70s that can strap onto your belt, its also got a handle on the top and a shoulder strap for carrying.

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=DP4000


----------

